# sound absoielen



## Nao88 (25. Aug 2009)

wie kann ich in java ein sound absoielen ???:rtfm:


----------



## TheChemist (25. Aug 2009)

Schau mal in Quaxlis Tutorial. Da wird am Ende des ersten Teils erklärt, wie man Sounds abspielt.


----------



## Steev (26. Aug 2009)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 10.8 Musik abspielen


----------



## Polli86 (26. Aug 2009)

Hi, 
kommt drauf an was du abspielen willst,
ich hab bei mir midi's benutzt, da
funzt das ganz einfach mit:


```
// Midi Datei als Stream
InputStream iMidi = ClassLoader.getSystemResourceAsStream(String Midi-Pfad);

// dann nen Sequencer übers System holen
Sequencer seq = MidiSystem.getSequencer();
// InputStream an Sequenzer übergeben und schon kanns losgehen
seq.setSequence(MidiSystem.getSequence(iMidi));
// erklärt sich von selbst ;)
seq.setLoopCount(2);
seq.start();

//...
//...
//...
seq.stop();
```

Grüße Polli


----------

